# Ear mites/ivermectin paste



## jeannie242 (Nov 5, 2004)

I need some advice for a old feral cat that lives on our property. He's came around for about 3 years, we feed him, make sure he has water and warm shelter for the winter. But we have never been able to touch him more than a very quick pet down the back when he's having his occasional treat of wet food.
If you try to touch him any other time he will go for you, and its not pretty.
It seems that he has ear mites. And he has scratched his ears to the point of bleeding and now he's losing the hair around his ears.
I feel horrible for him and cant stand to see him hurting. But there is no way that I can touch his ears to treat him.
The only time we tried to treat him for anything my husband got bit pretty bad so that&#8217;s out of the question.
Today at the farm store I was talking to a guy about it, and he told me about Ivermectin paste. They had Equine Ivermectin Paste 1.87 % and he told me this would work because I could put a very small amount in his food and it would take care of the mites.
I came home and goggled it, and it seems it is used for this.
But I would like some other opinions, and ask about others experience using it for cats because I heard you have to really be careful about how much you give them.
I would appreciate any advice. Thanks


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Yup, i've used it before. Just a small dab on the end of your finger and wipe it into the ear canal. You're going to have to hold him for this, though. Any chance you can catch him in a humane trap and wrap a towel around him?


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

it should work orally I think .....why not go to vet and get a cat dose and stick in his food?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

http://www.felinexpress.com/cat-health/ear-mites.asp



> *Ivomec 1%* - This is *NOT to be confused with the Ivomectrin paste *available over&#8211;the-counter for livestock. Ivomec solution is available at your vets. Over-medicating with Ivomec can place your cat into toxic shock.
> Ivermectin is an injectable solution used for ear mite invasion. According to Dr. Susan Little DVM, DAVBP of Bytown Cat Hospital, Ivermectin can be used both orally and topically.


If you have other animals, it would be worth it to buy a bottle of 1%.

It's safe for dogs (except Collies and herding breeds), cats, and most other livestock.


----------



## Oregon Julie (Nov 9, 2006)

If I recall correctly one of the topical anti flea/tick deals that you get from the vet will kill mites. I have not idea which one as I don't use things of that nature on my animals in general, but in this case it might be the easiest and safest way of taking care of the problem.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Forgot to add- this was on the advice of my little critter vet who happens to be a horse person as well


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't see how you can get him to eat it in food. The stuff tastes horrible, so he might just leave it. I always use the equine 1.87 paste. Nobody has ever gotten sick from it. Cats are more fragile than other animals, but you only need to get the size of a couple of grains of rice down him. I have used it on cats. It will help with the mites, but you will want to do it a second time in a couple of weeks.


----------



## jeannie242 (Nov 5, 2004)

Thank you for all your help.


----------



## jeannie242 (Nov 5, 2004)

mekasmom said:


> I don't see how you can get him to eat it in food. The stuff tastes horrible, so he might just leave it. I always use the equine 1.87 paste. Nobody has ever gotten sick from it. Cats are more fragile than other animals, but you only need to get the size of a couple of grains of rice down him. I have used it on cats. It will help with the mites, but you will want to do it a second time in a couple of weeks.


After lots of research and all your advice, I decided to try the equine 1.87 paste. I put a very small amount in his wet food. Now 5 days later .....
He has done awesome, his ears are scabbing over, they are no longer bleeding and the head shaking has became less frequent. 
I have watched him for about 4 years when he comes to eat, but I have never seen him with a mouse or any indication that he was a hunter.
Well he must be feeling better because he brought a dead mouse to the porch last night, and he sure was proud.
So I really think he's feeling better,
Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

He's saying thank you for helping him feel better. if you have been feeding him for four years keep it up you may calm him down yet. We had a feral like that that and he was just letting us pet him without freaking. That was almost 5 or 6 years, then all of a sudden he disappeared. We found out a couple months later about our neighbor that had been poisoning the local animals and figured she got to him too.


----------

